# Brandtii Owners



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

These two out of Brandtii shipment


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nope. definatly Pristrobrycon of some sort.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

whatever it is, it looks nice....


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm not sure they are brandtii








Maybe pristobrycon


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

its no brandtii


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe this can help.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

out of 60 brandtiis this fish is the only one looks a little diffrent. He's coloring probably cheated the catchers. As it is I will call it unidentified oddball until I get some confirmation. Any interest give me a shout.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Compare the alignement of the anal and dorsal fins


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Is the blue from the fish's color?


----------

